# How much for pasture boarding???



## county

I get $100 a month have 180 acres of pastures but I board only brood mares and young stock no riding horses.


----------



## starlinestables

Its hard to say depending on what part of the country you are in. I have one pasture boarder (temp) and I charge him $150 a month... includes feed twice a day and blanketing.


----------



## my2geldings

Most barns in this area who do have actual pasture board, charge anywhere from 300.00 upwards. The prices are up I think mainly due to the access to good facility as well. For a farm with nothing but water and a run in shelter, I can't see you charging more than 150-200/month.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I paid $150 in CA for pasture, but they feed due to lack of grass. Grass doesn't grow very well in So Cal unless you irrigate! Pature in TN so far has been around $95 to $150 depending on what the facility is offering. 

Alot depends on where you are and what you will do for the boarders.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Are you going to be feeding the horses hay or just having them eat grass? If it is strictly pasture I would say 100-150 month but if you are supplying hay 150-200... atleast those are the prices around here


----------



## MirrorStage2009

In New Jersey, for pasture board with those amenities, if you are feeding grain and hay, you could get $300/$350. I pay $250 with no indoor.


----------



## rosie9r

I pay 210 (up from 189) for pasture board in SoCal. 2 feedings per day and blanketing is free if I want it. They provide the feed (alfalfa), its a great stables.


----------



## My Beau

I'm in Maryland, between Baltimore and Annapolis. My guy is on field board for $425. The field is 2.5-3ish acres with 3 horses on it. We have about 20 acres to trail ride on. 2 outdoor rings, no indoor. A very small, limited xc course. Great care. Hot/cold wash stall. Feed and hay twice a day, blanket changes when necessary and their water trough is fed by a natural spring, so it always has cool, fresh water.
I think you could get a good bit for board, but it depends on your location.

Even though the barn is lacking in some areas and field board is steep it's in the heart of Area II eventing. We can get to a good 15-20 events in under 2 hours. VA, WV, PA and DE within 1.5 hours tops. Access to the Leesburg Veterinary Hospital, state parks and plenty of schooling oppurtunities. Location, location, location!!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Moxie

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Are you going to be feeding the horses hay or just having them eat grass? If it is strictly pasture I would say 100-150 month but if you are supplying hay 150-200... atleast those are the prices around here


That isn't to bad for northern MN.

Here in SE MN, the lesson barn that I am at now charges 250/mo for hay, pasture and a shelter. The new barn that I am changing to charges 175/mo for hay, grain, pasture, shelter, and the option for the horse to be brought inside in bad weather. 

Two other barns I checked out charged 180/mo for pasture and hay. Another charged 150/mo. Of course all facilities included indoor/outdoor arena's, some nicer than the others.


----------



## eralcx3

Where I board, there are HUNDREDS of acres to ride on, theres only an outdoor ring, automatic waterers, fed twice a day, hay 2-3 times a day, people can come whenever they want, blanketing and putting on fly masks is free. It's all the same stuff as a stall boarder would get just the horse is outside all the time and its only $200 a month.


----------



## GiddyVirgil

They charge around 250 around here for pasture boarding only.Expensive I think.

GiddyVirgi


----------



## AshleyNewman

Lucky most of you guys pay 100-150


Where I live, it's ALL 220 and up for pasture board.
Even at dirty/unclean places.


----------



## rosie9r

Its 220 here for pasture board, even at the not so nice places like Ashley said. One place near where I board, the pastures are just dirt with some trees and shelters and they are still at least 220.


----------



## Sir Drake

I pay $250 a month for my horse with pasture board. I think it is a deal. My horse is given grain 2x a day, free choice water & hay. I'm allowed at the barn 24/7 (it said that in the contract, lol!). They have an outdoor arena, really nice footing and lighting. The barn is really nice, too. I'm really happy with the people there and my horse is really happy. The pastures are very big, but quite honestly, the horses don't go any farther then the water, the hay, and the run-in shed.


----------

